# Anglo Irish Bank 7% Regular Savings Account



## senara (16 Sep 2007)

How safe is it?


----------



## Happy Girl (16 Sep 2007)

Just reading in Sunday Indo that Anglo is the "safest" of all banks at present with Permanent TSB being the rockiest with Bank of Ireland coming after them.


----------



## punter (16 Sep 2007)

Happy Girl said:


> Just reading in Sunday Indo that Anglo is the "safest" of all banks ..........


 
Treat anything that the Indo writes with a large amount of circumspection, most of all its financial advice. 

If you want "safe", spread your assets over different asset classes and different institutions. And if by "safe" you want "guaranteed" buy Prize Bonds or Government Savings Certificates/Bonds.


----------



## Feeder (18 Sep 2007)

punter said:


> Treat anything that the Indo writes with a large amount of circumspection, most of all its financial advice.


 
I read the same article, I think it stated that Anglo was the 'least exposed' of the banks based on their deposits to lending ratio.....anyway, I think you would probably be safe enough with an Anglo account considering the maximum monthly investment is 1,000 Euro, and I believe you are 'insured' up to 20,000 Euro for savings (maybe someone could confirm this?), so you would be 20 months saving before any slight risk accrues, hopefully the banking/market turmoil will have calmed down before then.


----------



## Happy Girl (18 Sep 2007)

Feeder said:


> I read the same article, I think it stated that Anglo was the 'least exposed' of the banks based on their deposits to lending ratio.....anyway, I think you would probably be safe enough with an Anglo account considering the maximum monthly investment is 1,000 Euro, and I believe you are 'insured' up to 20,000 Euro for savings (maybe someone could confirm this?), so you would be 20 months saving before any slight risk accrues, hopefully the banking/market turmoil will have calmed down before then.


 
Yes Feeder, but for a couple the max is 2,000 per month hence 20k would build up in 10 months.


----------

